# Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPhone ?



## iatb.gourav (Jul 6, 2008)

Best Music Phone ...

In terms of audio quality, loudness, interface, innovativeness, ease of use, and blah blah blah ...

The nominatios are:
*Nokia N81
SE w910i
Moto E8
Samsung i450
Apple iPhone*

What's your opinion ?

(And tell me if I forgot any important phone in this category ?)


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

I'll be honest with you and tell that this whole thing is pointless. To compare the sound quality of devices, one needs to listen to them with the same set of headphones with the same audio file for some time to come to the conclusion as to which one is better. Tell me. How many people do you think here have done that? Almost everybody here would have heard just a few of all the phones here, that too may not be under ideal conditions. So how can anyone here say which phone sounds better without properly hearing to all of them?


----------



## krates (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^ +1 this thing is pointless and will start WARS


----------



## hellgate (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

as far as UI of music player is concernedmy vote goes to the Samsung i450.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



krazzy said:


> I'll be honest with you and tell that this whole thing is pointless.





krates said:


> ^^ +1 this thing is pointless and will start WARS



I know that unless specific tests in lab are conducted, it cannot be determined which one is the best.

But, I just wanted to know a common man's viewpoint.

Or, to put it in another way, 
*If you were to buy a phone for listening to music, which one would you buy among the listed models ?*

Does my question sound better now?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

OMG!!!!
I mean you cant just stick out 5 phones and comment on whcih is the best.Can you? Sound quality is totally subjective.What may sound good to me may not sound as good to you.
As far as UI goes SE takes the cake.Auto playlists with timeline filter,genre filter,sense me, auto rotate,etc etc.Its heaven for music lovers.Your songs get auto playlisted according to the year, to the genre, just have to select your playlist and you are ready to roll.
As far as loudness goes the W910 takes the cue from the aboive mentioned phones.the other criteria are totally subjective.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Out of these, I have handled only the iPhone and the N81 and somewhat the w910i. the N81 was definitely better.
Yet considering reviews and other stuff, I would say N81 is the best all rounder. E8 and i450 have a unique UI. w910i is the normal SE stuff. and iPhone would be too costly to even figure in this comparision.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



iatb.gourav said:


> *If you were to buy a phone for listening to music, which one would you buy among the listed models ?*


*N81*


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Samsung i450 is the best in audio quality.See RMAA result.Interface thing is highly subjective and what W910i is doing there.   Samsung Serenata owns every mobile here.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

+x for N81, w910i pretty good too..


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



iatb.gourav said:


> *If you were to buy a phone for listening to music, which one would you buy among the listed models ?*


No doubt, E8 absolutely.


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

i have listened to same songs ( 320 kbps mp3 ones)  on same eq settings using ep 630 with n91 and n82 ...guess what ..did not find any difference at all .. but then again, i am no expert in judging sound quality of various devices ... 

i'll take samsung i450 followed by nokia n81 ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Yea according to RMAA tests samsung leads followed by SE.Even the k770 beats the n81 when it comes to professionalized sound testing.Nokia has a long way to go to catch up with SE and samsung.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



dreamcatcher said:


> Nokia has a long way to go to catch up with SE and samsung.


Lolz. Nokia pawned SE long ago when they launched N91. SE hasn't even caught up with the SQ of N91 yet.  And for audiophiles the RMAA test figures hardly matter. They use their ears to judge and according to them,  Nokia's N91, N81, 5310 generally pawn Walkman series. Well that's what I've seen.

IN SQ,
 NOKIA*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/animated/anim_06.gif SE.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^^^I would say the opposite however.The N81 is a big flop by all standards.N91 was a grat phone.But weighed 200 gms.The W890 weighs 77g and sounds quite good. Gsmarena clearly states that SE and Samsung rule the race.Samsung winning of course.


----------



## krazzy (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^ N81 wasn't that successful mostly because of the camera. People expected at least a 3mp camera in it which it lacked. Plus a couple of grands more and one could get the N82, which is what ultimately people went for anyway, even though N81 sounds better than N82.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



dreamcatcher said:


> ^^^^I would say the opposite however.The N81 is a big flop by all standards.N91 was a grat phone.But weighed 200 gms.The W890 weighs 77g and sounds quite good. Gsmarena clearly states that SE and Samsung rule the race.Samsung winning of course.



Now when did weight come in between Audio?


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

N81 is a great fone. BTW e71 is 21k.  . I wonder how they will be able to sell the e71, e66 and n78 with them being priced so close (e71,66 being more costlier) to the n82.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

@pathik
ur avatar looks cool and so is the name (in green)


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

if nokia would have put a 3mp cam module with xenon flash in n81 ..it would have been a super hit ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

If weight would not have been an issue i would have preferred carrying a Creative ZEn with me rather than a cell-phone.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



dOm1naTOr said:


> @pathik
> ur avatar looks cool and so is the name (in green)


Heh, thanks!


----------



## hellgate (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



dreamcatcher said:


> If weight would not have been an issue i would have preferred carrying a Creative ZEn with me rather than a cell-phone.


 
from when did ya start comparing mobiles with standalone music players.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

The iPhone has iTunes. Which puts a totally different twist on the whole music listening game...


----------



## krates (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



dreamcatcher said:


> If weight would not have been an issue i would have preferred carrying a Creative ZEn with me rather than a cell-phone.



please don't post your preferences 

here we are talking about the audio quality and you started comparing weights and phones.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Well i haven't heard iphone yet. But if it have the quality of ipod touch then my vote for iphone.

Otherwise my vote for n81.

i'd have chosen i450 but n81's naviwheel & dedicated keys makes is a great mp3 player.


----------



## krates (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

does I450 have any or just a single advantage over 5700 ? i don't think so


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Well, my vote goes for W890i......But you may get bored without Symbian.

So, I would suggest to get Samsung i450........its got Symbian too and extremely good music quality.



Hitboxx said:


> No doubt, E8 absolutely.


Well, I haven't seen reviews of the E8, but ROKR E6 was a complete failure if music quality was concerned and even more the camera also sucked [in contrast to Samsung, SE & Nokia]. Motorola just did one thing correct while developing E6, that was including Linux with it......E8 can be a good seller if it has good sound quality.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

My Vote goes for Nokia N81



gagandeep said:


> Well, my vote goes for W890i......But you may get bored without Symbian.


If u have flash lite on your symbian OS then you can change your phone style to iPhone or Vista
*www.dotsis.com/mobile_phone/showthread.php?t=96044


----------



## m-jeri (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

oh...god here come another pages of perfectly good for nothing pointless fan boy wars...


----------



## ico (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



The Conqueror said:


> If u have flash lite on your symbian OS then you can change your phone style to iPhone or Vista
> *www.dotsis.com/mobile_phone/showthread.php?t=96044


And make your phone slow?... I prefer not to install these crapware....Simplicity is best IMHO. Flash lite is a good software. Anyways, Symbian is powerful......One may get bore without the Symbian applications.

Get i450...


----------



## krazzy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



krates said:


> does I450 have any or just a single advantage over 5700 ? i don't think so


Bigger display. Better sound quality. 3.5mm headphone jack. Slightly better camera.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^^ Add to that a 2 way slider and an i-pod type wheel for browsing ...


----------



## krazzy (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^ Those are mostly marketing gimmicks though with not much practical value.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^^WTF!!!

Yea, everything that nokia does is awesome and what others do are gimmicks.truly said.


----------



## krates (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



krazzy said:


> Bigger display. Better sound quality. 3.5mm headphone jack. Slightly better camera.



i don't think I450 camera is better

anywayz both are crap


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

5700 has the crappiest cam ever. I would rather have my W550 take pics than use this phone when i did have it.


----------



## Power UP (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

N81 and i450 are both good phones for music and have almost similar features.

But i would choose N81 as it has n-gage and wifi


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



dreamcatcher said:


> ^^^WTF!!!
> 
> Yea, everything that nokia does is awesome and what others do are gimmicks.truly said.



In both the posts I was talking about i450 only. Where did Nokia come into this?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Nah i was talking in general. Looking through all ur posts in the forum. The navi wheel is a great inclusion by Samsung and its not a gimmick by any means.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Wow! The people on this forum completely take me by surprise sometimes.

In a poll about which is the best phone for playing any sort of media (and music in particular), the iPhone should get _all_ the votes, let alone being third in the list. Synchronisation with iTunes, an amazing interface, high resolution artwork, Cover Flow, lyrics support, genres, playlists, smart playlists, On-the-Go playlist, albums, artists, ratings and the iTunes Wi-Fi Music Store—it’s all there.

I can understand the iPhone losing out in a lot of comparisons but when it comes to it’s media playing and Internet capabilities, it simply has _no_ competitor. None at all.

------------------

@iatb.gourav,
Look at my location field, will you? It’s not often that I see people from Siliguri around these parts.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Today i went to a mobile shop.i compared the i450 with my friends n81 through a bose headphone(the one given in some nokia in store kiosk). I played celine dion's  "i'm alive" on both phone.and honestly i could hardly find any difference. On no equalizer settings i450 sounded richer to me. But after putting i450 in "bass and treble" settings and n81 in custom  V shaped eq i could hardly tell any difference. Except n81 seemed to have higher volume output .

And  the naviwheel is not very user friendly. You have to give certain amount of pressure and drag to make it work. Which isn't very pleasant with that rubber surface. And the speaker position makes the sound muffled when slides not open upwards.

What do you guys think of i450 ? Isn't it too overpriced for its feature ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^ Most people here use wondows.SE synchronizes directly with Windows media player.For interface, Iphone gets my vote.the big screen comes with extra bucks, cant really take that into consideration.genres,playlists are supported.SE also has timeline sorting where songs are listed according to the year.Albums,artists,favourites there. Most played,etc etc. All these in a 14k package.

SE has a collaboration with napster. Record a song with trackid, for example you like a song playing in ur phone's fm. Just track that song  and buy it instantly from SE's 5 million database. Beat that apple.


----------



## krates (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

NOKIA also directly synchronizes with windows media player 10

they give plugin sort of something for wmp synchronization


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Isn't dis fanboyism.. Going at each other for some companies.. They all have own style, nokia has always tried to get a lot of features into thier phones, while sony tries to have the stylish look and features still keeping da phone under a normal price.. And rest too have thier own style.. I know a few ppl who swear by motorola..


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^ Afterall, the war has started


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



dreamcatcher said:


> Nah i was talking in general. Looking through all ur posts in the forum. The navi wheel is a great inclusion by Samsung and its not a gimmick by any means.



In the first post, I talked about the advantages of i450 over 5700. In the second I commented about the wheel and dual sliding. So what's wrong with that? I was never a fan of superfluous stuff. The dual sliding in N95 and i450, the twisting keypad in 5700, the Sense Me and Shake control in Walkman phones are all marketing gimmicks. They have little practical use.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^^okay okay.I never saw you commenting on any Nokia products, my bad.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

I dont think dual sliding in n95 is gimmick. Those keys really comes handy when playing ngage games is landscape. Though the multimedia menu sucks


----------



## hellgate (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^^  thats enabled after a hack.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

What exactly is the 3D surround in i450???


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

a market gimmick!


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

Believe me , the 3d surround is worst feature of i450 . It sounds like you're sitting in big empty room and 2-3 stages of echo of every sounds. Maybe it feels like you're sitting in big empty room. But that cannot be called good sound .

Can anyone assure if we can edit custom equalizer on i450 ? I couldn't find any way to edit or add eq settings


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

*img.skitch.com/20080708-g9kewyti7kh39n98rx2rkrrhsw.jpg
Eh!


----------



## krates (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

^^ dude you can even get that lyrics on N81 if you use LCG jukebox


----------



## krazzy (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



Tamoghno said:


> Can anyone assure if we can edit custom equalizer on i450 ? I couldn't find any way to edit or add eq settings



There is no way to adjust equalisers in i450. You'll have to use the presets or download and install LCG Jukebox. LCG Jukebox also supports lyrics like the iPhone and has built-in internet radio.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



krates said:


> ^^ dude you can even get that lyrics on N81 if you use LCG jukebox


Sure it can do. Even a Winamp in Windows 95 can. But interface matters here. Especially since lyrics just pop up on a single tap of the screen and have a butter smooth scrolling. Awesome for storing guitar chords and notations...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*

For interface +1000000000 for iphone.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Best Music Phone - Nokia N81 vs SE w910i vs Moto E8 vs Samsung i450 vs Apple iPho*



Tamoghno said:


> For interface +1000000000 for iphone.



ROFLMAO.


----------

